# Passing



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Sharon- my lady and bestest friend*--Brother passed this early morning--Lou Geh-rig,s Disease took his life after 2 years of fighting it--He was 47 last Sunday-He was the youngest of 11 brothers and sisters--It is a Blessing ____SB*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry that he had to suffer with that for two years. I have no idea about the disease other than what I have heard. My prayers are with you, Sharon and her family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Deb and I send our condolences to you and Sharon, Skip. I am sorry for your loss, and will pray for all of your family.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

My condolences and prayers for you all Skip. My cousin died of Lou Gherigs disease about 20 years ago so I understand what he went through.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish to express my sorrow at their passing it is a hard road for the person and their family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also from the great north, a tough two years for sure SB, prayer's and support already sent.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys Sharon and her sisters will be togather today planning the funeral --I'll be sure to show them your thoughtfulness , kindness and prayers---Thanks SB*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Think of us as standing there Skip.

We all are sad for you and those around you.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lisa and I will remember y'all in our prayers man!! I am Sorry for your Loss!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The funeral was yesterday-- the home was packed----Family members from out of the area will all be leaving tomorrow morning-Final good byes tonight-----Again Sharon and I want to thanks you guys for your thoughtfulness and prayers--------SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what friends are for Skip. We got your back even with the big guy.


----------

